# Es el agua un buen conductor de la temperatura?



## svartahrid (Dic 13, 2017)

Según sé que sí, pero no sé... muchas veces me he dado cuenta de que por ejemplo cuando en un vaso con agua caliente a la mitad, le vertemos otro tanto de agua fria, no siento que a una gran velocidad se equlibre la temperatura, y en cambio tenemos una zona con agua fria y otra con agua caliente, y tarda bastante en equilibrarse, y entonces?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 13, 2017)

No comprendo


----------



## torres.electronico (Dic 13, 2017)

No se entiende el planteo, así que solo apuntare al título del tópico... Es buena conductora, pero muy inestable para emplear en algunos procesos; Es por eso, que para que no entre en estado de vapor y pueda transportar más energía calórica, se la trata con glicol u otros componentes... Ejemplo: Calefacción geotérmica


----------



## svartahrid (Dic 13, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No comprendo



Es sencillo hombre, a un vaso le viertes la mitad de agua fria y la mitad de caliente, lo dejas así unos minutos, después lo bebes y te das cuenta que sientes dos temperaturas en tu boca, siempre me pareció raro, casi necesita uno mezclarle con una cuchara, de otra forma la temperatura no se equilibra por sí sóla, al menos no de forma super rápida.


----------



## pppppo (Dic 13, 2017)

Por cuestiones fisicas agua caliente arriba y fria abajo, algo de eso sera . Temperatura y densidad ???.


----------



## dearlana (Dic 17, 2017)

Hola svartahrid:

El agua tiene el coeficiente calorífico más alto de todas las sustancias ( = 1,00 ). Por eso se usa en los circuitos de refrigeración de los automóviles y otros motores: Porque transmite de forma insuperable el calor que capta en las camisas de los cilindros de los motores hacia el radiador.

El tema es que al estar en estado líquido, debe establecerse un "circuito de convección" entre el agua fría y el agua que está en contacto con la superficie caliente ( Ejemplo: El fondo de un utensilio de cocina ). 

Lo anterior es lo que se aprovecha para las placas solares que no necesitan bombas de recirculación. 

El tanque de agua caliente lo sitúan arriba del todo, porque el agua más caliente va a subir ( Al tener menor densidad que el agua fría ) y se va a dirigir hacia ese tanque, del que se sacará hacia los sitios que convenga.

------------------------------------

Precisamente por tener el coeficiente calorífico más alto, es el agua la que más " Cantidad de Calor" almacena para adquirir una temperatura dada.

Por eso, al tener los metales y... especialmente la Plata; un coeficiente calorífico mucho más bajo que el del agua = Para la misma temperatura dada citada más arriba = Un kilo de Plata, necesitará muchas menos calorías ( = Cantidad de Calor ) para llegar a esa temperatura... que un kilo de agua.

Ejemplo: Si aplicamos la llama de un mechero durante cinco minutos a un kilo de agua la temperatura de esta subirá X grados.

Si aplicamos la misma llama de ese mechero y durante los mismos cinco minutos a un kilo de Plata, su temperatura subirá muchísimos más grados ( Pasará mucho más rápidamente de un lado hacia otro de la Plata ).

Dicho con otro ejemplo y con otras palabras: " Como el agua "absorbe" más calor que los metales...cuando le llega el calor "se queda con él" antes de pasárselo a las moléculas de agua que están al lado.


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 17, 2017)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2017)

Un lago congelado tiene hielo en la superficie a varios grados bajo cero y a unos 4ºC sobre cero en el fondo.

La capacidad refrigerente la da el movimiento del agua , ya sea por circulación , por agitación o por bombeo.


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 17, 2017)

svartahrid dijo:


> Es sencillo hombre, a un vaso le viertes la mitad de agua fria y la mitad de caliente, lo dejas así unos minutos, después lo bebes y te das cuenta que sientes dos temperaturas en tu boca, siempre me pareció raro, casi necesita uno mezclarle con una cuchara, de otra forma la temperatura no se equilibra por sí sóla, al menos no de forma super rápida.



Lo que no se comprende, es que planteas ! , que tiene que ver si el agua es buena conductora de la temperatura, que de hecho lo es, con respecto a cuando tomas agua en un vaso mitad con agua fría y mitad con agua caliente, y cuanto tarda en equilibrarse la temperatura resultante, ..... ????? 

Saludos Cordiales 
Rorschach


----------



## svartahrid (Dic 18, 2017)

Yo en realidad no ponía en tela de juicio la conductividad térmica del agua, que vaya que sé que es muy singular, por eso se usa en todo tipo de radiadores por ejemplo, es sólo que me pareció siempre raro el cómo cuando viertes dos líquidos a temperaturas diferentes, no se equilibra la temperatura rápidamente, hasta te llega a fastidiar cuando te sirves agua en esos dispensadores de agua de dos temperaturas, y le echas un chorrito de agua caliente porque no la quieres super fria. Y bueno será por las densidades como ya lo mencionaron atrás, aún así es raro eso dado que las aguas están en un contacto absoluto como de ninguna otra forma posible.


----------



## torres.electronico (Dic 18, 2017)

dearlana dijo:


> Hola svartahrid:
> 
> El agua tiene el coeficiente calorífico más alto de todas las sustancias ( = 1,00 ). Por eso se usa en los circuitos de refrigeración de los automóviles y otros motores: Porque transmite de forma insuperable el calor que capta en las camisas de los cilindros de los motores hacia el radiador.
> 
> ...



son dos procesos de intercambio diferentes, pero en ambos casos, se requiere de algo que es fundamental para controlar su estado... "El vacio"


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 18, 2017)

svartahrid dijo:


> Según sé que sí, pero no sé... muchas veces me he dado cuenta de que por ejemplo cuando en un vaso con agua caliente a la mitad, le vertemos otro tanto de agua fria, no siento que a una gran velocidad se equlibre la temperatura, y en cambio tenemos una zona con agua fria y otra con agua caliente, y tarda bastante en equilibrarse,* y entonces?*



Y entonces es mala conductora, no hay mas vueltas que dar.  Nada tiene que ver la capacidad calorífica ni la densidad ni las corrientes de convección.

Cualquiera que se caliente un vaso de café en el microondas y lo tome sin revolver lo ha experimentado.  
También los que se meten en un piletín que ha estado tapado toda la siesta.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 19, 2017)

Eduardo dijo:


> Y entonces es mala conductora, no hay mas vueltas que dar.  Nada tiene que ver la capacidad calorífica ni la densidad ni las corrientes de convección.
> 
> Cualquiera que se caliente un vaso de café en el microondas y lo tome sin revolver lo ha experimentado.
> También los que se meten en un piletín que ha estado tapado toda la siesta.



a no ser que se agite,,



torres.electronico dijo:


> son dos procesos de intercambio diferentes, pero en ambos casos, se requiere de algo que es fundamental para controlar su estado... "El vacio"



en vacio el agua se evapora a tan solo 30 grados celcius


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 19, 2017)

Así se hace la leche evaporada


----------



## torres.electronico (Dic 19, 2017)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ...en vacio el agua se evapora a tan solo 30 grados celcius



 claro, en la ranger entonces el sistema de refrigeracion del motor, ahora es con vapor


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2017)

torres.electronico dijo:


> claro, en la ranger entonces el sistema de refrigeracion del motor, ahora es con vapor


El radiador de la Ranger ¿ Trabaja con vacío ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 19, 2017)

Con el tanque de combustible vacío , anda a HHO 

Creo que alguna vez vi un tubo de ensayo con hielo abajo sostenido por un peso y arriba hacían hervir el agua con un soplete


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 19, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Con el tanque de combustible vacío , anda a HHO
> 
> Creo que alguna vez vi un tubo de ensayo con hielo abajo sostenido por un peso y arriba hacían hervir el agua con un soplete



si, y no se derrite el ''yelo''


----------



## torres.electronico (Dic 19, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El radiador de la Ranger ¿ Trabaja con vññacío ?



Tenes un diferencial de presión para que no hierva... Lo que de hace para que  e cambie su forma física, es purgar el circuito sacando el aire... Por eso le decía a lemur que tenga una vaporera en la rsnger 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Con el tanque de combustible vacío , anda a HHO
> 
> Creo que alguna vez vi un tubo de ensayo con hielo abajo sostenido por un peso y arriba hacían hervir el agua con un soplete



Cuando estas en el medio del campo sin agua en el termo y en la heladerita te queda una botellita de agua, 
Podes tirarlo arriba del fuego


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 19, 2017)

si viejo truco de campista, pero hay que sacarle la tapa o explota la tapa y te puede quemar el agua,
yo lo e eho muchas veces
¿como andas amigo torres?


----------

